# [ppc-install] Boot da disco usb

## Cerberos86

Sto provando ad installare Gentoo sul mio iBook ma volendo lasciare l'hd intatto, sto provando ad usare un disco esterno usb. Ho letto in giro che si dovrebbe riuscire a fare il boot da questo disco (come con le penne usb) ma ho continui problemi con yaboot. Nel file /etc/yaboot.conf devo passare i path Open Firmware (ofpath non riconosce i dischi usb) ma niente da fare...

Il path che uso è: 

```
/pci@f2000000/usb@1b/disk@1:2
```

L'errore è:

```
mkofboot: You must specify the device for the bootstrap partition.
```

Please help....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cloc3

Non saprei rispondere esattamente al tuo quesito, ma quando ho provato una cosa simile per firewire (questo è il link), ho trovato l'indirizzo esatto navigando la directory

```
/proc/device-tree
```

.

----------

## Cerberos86

grazie 10000000 clock3... la strada mi sembra quella giusta....

Magari Fonderia potrebbe dirmi quali sono i moduli relativi all'usb così poi mi getto nella sperimentazione....  :Wink: 

PS:Se riesco a far andare il tutto stappo una bottiglia di Franciacorta!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cerberos86

prima di seguire la tua guida ho provato a risolvere il problema di yaboot e c sono riuscito (ho specificato sia boot=/dev/sda2 che ofboot=/pci"f20000..... ) e mkofboot non mi ha dato alcun errore...

Come faccio a vedere  se boota lo stesso (concettualmente è sbagliato ma non si sa mai...  :Laughing:  ).

Premendo alt al boot OpenFirmware mi vengono riconosciuti come dispositivi di boot solo l'hd di MacOsX e il Cd... Provo con i comandi OF (mi sembra set-env o qualcosa del genere)? A chi ha provato con i dispositivi FW o le penne USB cosa è successo?

Grazie 10000

----------

## cloc3

Non so. ofboot contiene un path, quindi ybin lo digerisce controllando solo la sintassi, o forse verificando che esista il dispostivo /dev/sda2 (leggi anche man yaboot.conf).

Ma /dev/sda2 non esisterà quando farai il boot per davvero. Credo che in quel momento sia indispensabile il parametro device.

Se vuoi provare lo stesso, accertati di lasciare da qualche parte una versione funzionante di yaboot.conf da reinstallare con il disco di gentoo.

----------

## Cerberos86

in yaboot.conf ho settato i parametri:

```
boot=/dev/sda2

ofboot=/pci@f2000000/usb@1b/disk@1:2

device=/pci@f2000000/usb@1b/disk@1:

partition=4

.... 
```

Ma come impostare OpenFirmware per dirgli di bootare dal device usb?

Teoricamente la periferica dovrebbe essere riconosciuta come di avvio e presentata tenendo premuto alt...

A te invece partiva subito yaboot...?

----------

## Marculin

scusa ma l'hd esterno (usb vero?) che filesystem usa?

se vuoi puoi anche fare piu partizioni?come le gestisci?

Anche io ho un hd esterno ma non ho mai provato cose simili...grazie

----------

## Cerberos86

Io ho comprato un box esterno usb, poi dentro ci metto l'hd che voglio....  :Laughing: 

Adesso sto facendo queste prove con uno da 5 giga...

Comunque puoi gestirlo come un disco qualsiasi. Lo partizioni e ci combini tutto quello che vuoi...il problema è il BOOT    :Crying or Very sad:  .

Se lo usi come semplice unità di archivio (avvi il SO da un altro hd) funziona da dio....

----------

## Marculin

si però non saprei come montare le varie partizioni...

esempio....creo 3 patizioni sull'hd usb poi quando lo monto lo vedo solo come sda1...le altre partizioni come le monto?finiscono sotto sda2 e sda3?grazie

----------

## Cerberos86

il modo di identificare gli hd e le partizioni è lo stesso...

avrai sda1,sda2,sda3 ....   :Wink: 

----------

## Marculin

grazie...proverò a installare win sul mio esterno ma non ho ancora trovato nessuna guida...

----------

## cloc3

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma come impostare OpenFirmware per dirgli di bootare dal device usb?
> 
> Teoricamente la periferica dovrebbe essere riconosciuta come di avvio e presentata tenendo premuto alt...
> ...

 

Provo a postare il mio yaboot.conf:

```

boot=/dev/hda12

ofboot=hd:12

delay=30

timeout=15

install=/usr/lib/yaboot/yaboot

magicboot=/usr/lib/yaboot/ofboot

enablecdboot

enableofboot

defaultos=linux

default=kl

image=hd:13,/boot/vmlinuz

   .....

```

Io non ho l'esigenza di separare anche la partizione di boot dal disco principale, quindi non devo usare il parametro device.

Per far partire direttamente yaboot, basta usare il parametro defaultos.

Entrare con alt in openfirmware è una soluzione equivalente. Ricordo che alcuni anni fa avevo provato a installare una partizione MacOs9 sul lacie ed ad accedere ad essa via usb (1.1). Era lentissimo, ma veniva regolarmente rilevato da OF ed eseguiva il boot.

Se non vedi il tuo disco di avvio, vuol dire che qualcosa ancora non è azzeccato. Non capisco bene ad esempio perché i tuoi path inicomincino con /. Cosa vedi se dai

```
ls /pci@f2000000/usb@1b/disk@1:

```

Inoltre, a te serve il parametro ofboot?

Ti seganlo anche che il link contenuto nel mio howto originale era sbagliato. Adesso ho messo quello giusto (cioè: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=116380#738568. Protrebbe esserti utile.

----------

## Cerberos86

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Non capisco bene ad esempio perché i tuoi path inicomincino con /.

 

Perchè è scritto così sul manuale di yaboot.conf. Sono solo i path di hard disk, cdrom e firewire che hanno un collegamento tipo "hd:".

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ...a te serve il parametro ofboot?

 

Si, se lascio solo 

```
boot=/dev/sda2
```

 mkofboot non riesce a ricavarsi il path con il programma ofpath. (usb-storage non supportati).

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Cosa vedi se dai 
> 
> ```
>  ls /pci@f2000000/usb@1b/disk@1: 
> ```
> ...

 

Niente!!! Perchè in /proc/device-tree non c'è questo percorso... Ho provato a cercare un po' ma non ho trovato il disco e neanche robe del tipo node@xxxx come indicava il tuo post.... Questo path l'ho ricavato dal prompt OpenFirmware con 

```
dev / ls
```

.

Comunque mi dici che il tuo disco lacie veniva riconosciuto al boot tenendo premuto alt??? Veniva fuori la sua bella icona dove bastava fare click? Mi metto a piangere se è così...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Mad: 

Altro problema di cui mi sono accorto:

Quando avvio da LiveCd per "vedere" l'hd esterno devo colegarlo ad ibook avviato, non prima...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Cerberos86

Niente da fare...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ho provato a seduire l'how-to di cloc3 ma niente... Compilato il kernel con i moduli per il supporto usb, creata l'immagine initrd, passati i parametri a yaboot... nessuno errore...Riavvio, premo alt e....IL DISCO NON C'E' ! come cavolo si farà   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  ?

Unica cosa per cui mi sono distaccato dall'how-to: il modulo jdb. Cos'è? Dove lo trovo?

Thanks

----------

## cloc3

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Altro problema di cui mi sono accorto:
> 
> Quando avvio da LiveCd per "vedere" l'hd esterno devo colegarlo ad ibook avviato, non prima... 

 

Questo non centra. Evidentemente l'hotplug su CD non è perfettamente registrato. O forse è un difetto del kernel. Puoi monitorare il fenomeno con dmesg.

Comunque, non c'è ragione per dubitare di OpenFirmware, che è infallibile nel riconoscere le partizioni d'avvio, siano sul CD interno, su partizioni esterne, o addirittura sul network (o non sarebbe Apple). In fondo, le stesse partizioni Linux di ofboot sono in formato hfs.

Ho provato a bootare il mio lacie da usb e ci sono riuscito (sempre con la

differenza che io uso la ofboot partition sul disco rigido). Dunque il tuo problema dovrebbe essere nel path.

Prova a leggere anche il consiglio di fw146 , che spiega proprio quella cosa.

Buona fortuna.

----------

## silian87

Secondo me potresti fare una cosa.... di default macosX dovrebbe lasciare 128 mb di spazio libero tra la tabella di allocazione e la sua partizione. Potresti usarli per metterci la la partizione di bootstrap, e poi potresti (sullo spazio rimanente), fare una partizione ext2 che contenga la directory /boot con dentro un kernel fatto per supportare il tuo hd e le opzioni che vuoi. Inoltre dovresti aver installato gentoo anche li, in pratica... mi spiego meglio.. devi fare in modo che faccia partire il disco rigido e lo monti su / (tramite fstab)... pero' in effetti cosi' "sovrascrive" i le directory che hai gia' sulla partizione da 128mb.... insomma devi in qualche modo avviare un kernel residente sull'hd del computer che supporti il disco esterno e che rediriga l'avvio su quel disco... magari inviando qualche parametro del kernel si puo' fare...

----------

## cloc3

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Unica cosa per cui mi sono distaccato dall'how-to: il modulo jdb. Cos'è? Dove lo trovo?
> 
> 

 

```
cloc3@gentoo-laptop ~ $ ls /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r3/kernel/fs/jbd/jbd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r3/kernel/fs/jbd/jbd.ko

```

Credo che sia una dipendenza indispensabile se la tua root partition è ext3. Se dai mkinitrd con l'opzione --with=ext3, dovrebbere venire sistemato automaticamente dal sistema (anzi, forse lo fa da sé, leggendo /etc/fstab).

Non è sicuramente quello il tuo problema.

----------

## cloc3

Prova a montare la partizione di boot (da CD), per controllare se è realmente stata generata, come tu pensi (e OpenFirmware nega):

```

gentoo-ppc device-tree # mount -t hfs /dev/hda12 /mnt/bootstrap/

gentoo-ppc device-tree # ls /mnt/bootstrap/

ofboot.b  yaboot  yaboot.conf

```

----------

## Cerberos86

1-Sto tranquillo con la storia del modulo jdb.ko perche intanto io uso XFS.

2-ho provato a montare la mia partizione di bootstrap (/dev/sda2) dal live cd e funziona... dentro ci sono i file ofboot.b yaboot e yaboot.conf.

3-Per Silian:volevo raggiungere una soluzione che non mi toccasse in alcun modo l'hard disk interno...

A titolo informativo, quano dò "mkofboot -v" all'ultima riga dice qualcosa del tipo setting nvram... E' in quel momento che imposta l'Open Firmware? Comunque ribadisco che segnali di errore non ne ho avuti....

Ma mi chiedo, NESSUNO è riuscito a fare un boot con le USB STICK? Dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa.... Dove sei fonderiadigitale....?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Cerberos86

Non riesco a fare il boot nè da openfirmware con:

```

setenv boot-device ....

setenv boot-file ...

```

Yaboot al contrario nella variabile boot-device fà riferimento ad un file "tbxi" che non ho proprio idea cosa sia...  :Question: 

Ho provato ad avviare con live cd e ad usare QUEL Yaboot per avviare il mio kernel...indovina? NON funziona!

In ambedue i casi l'errore è sempre:

```

Can't open device or file...

```

o qualcosa del genere... 

Ho trovato anche un devalias (usb1) nell'OpenFirmware che richiama /pci@f2000000/usb@1b quindi ho provato anche con il path:

```
usb1/disk@1:
```

 ma niente....  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cagnaluia

interesse... 

volendo anch io preservare il disco interno del pbook... anche dal boot loader... mi chiedevo se fosse possibile fare il boot da usb.. ma da quel che ho visto, solo firewire lo permette... poco male... pensavo allora di ovviare il problema caricando un cd che inizializzi il boot dal disco esterno... 

ho pensato bene o male?

 :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

è possibile?

creare un cd che riferisca il boot sul disco esterno usb?

----------

